# S-Works Venge or VaMoots RSL?



## Merc

I need your help. 

I have a 2013 Specialized Tarmac SL4 S-Works and a 2012 BMC Impec. They both have dura ace di2 and are without a doubt both great bikes. I also have a 2012 Tarmac SL3 and Specialized CRUX (alum frame). I have been thinking of getting a new Venge, but now I am leaning towards a Moots VaMoots RSL and build it up with Dura Ace 9070 di2 and Zipp 404s. I do not know that much about TI frames and until recently always thought they were a step back as far as technology is concerned, however I am now seeing how beautiful they can be. 

For those that have one should I go for the Venge or the VaMoots RSL?

Do they ride like carbon or alum and how is the power transfer?


----------



## crank1979

I can compare my RSL to my BMC SLC01, both with Di2 (7970 on the BMC, 9070 on the RSL) and both with C24 TL wheels.

The Moots is a more comfortable ride but it definitely feels stiffer. The steering is quicker as well. I'm not sure you'd get the weight as low as you could with a modern carbon framed bike, but it's stopped me looking for a new road bike.


----------



## Guod

That's a weird pair to choose between. I dunno, I'm not a huge Ti fan, so since you already have some very smooth riding bikes ( SL4 and Impec) maybe go for the outright built for speed bike. I ride with a guy that has several Moots bikes, including the RSL, and they're nice, but the Venge looks better and has wind tunnel data!... That counts too, right?


----------



## Marc

Metal>Plastic.


----------



## NealH

I have not ridden a Moots but lordy, they need no introduction to high quality execution and owner satisfaction. I have ridden the IF Crown Jewell in Ti and, while smooth and nicely constructed it did not feel as agile and composed as my Tarmac. It just left things a bit vague or numb, especially in the front end. On fast descents I did not feel as confident.....in control....connected to the road....as I do on my Tarmac. The road feel on the Tarmac feels better, yet doesn't feel harsh (unless you hit a pot hole andthen you might be missing a filling). 

The RSL is more of the "race" bike that a Tarmac is and, is also reasonably lightweight. Owners generally love them. Lloyd Chambers of "Digilloyd" fame has been through many bikes and settled on the RSL. From a diversity perspective, I might opt for the RSL. But having said this, my S-Works Tarmac rides & performs better than any steel or aluminum bike I've ever owned. And that Venge sure looks nice....

I don't think you can go wrong with either choice however, since you already have a modern quality race bike in the SL4 Tarmac, if it were me it would be the Venge.


----------



## darwinosx

Guod said:


> That's a weird pair to choose between. I dunno, I'm not a huge Ti fan, so since you already have some very smooth riding bikes ( SL4 and Impec) maybe go for the outright built for speed bike. I ride with a guy that has several Moots bikes, including the RSL, and they're nice, but the Venge looks better and has wind tunnel data!... That counts too, right?


How many people can take advantage of the better aerodynamics...practically nobody.


----------



## Marc

NealH said:


> I have not ridden a Moots but lordy, they need no introduction to high quality execution and owner satisfaction. I have ridden the IF Crown Jewell in Ti and, while smooth and nicely constructed it did not feel as agile and composed as my Tarmac. It just left things a bit vague or numb, especially in the front end. On fast descents I did not feel as confident.....in control....connected to the road....as I do on my Tarmac. The road feel on the Tarmac feels better, yet doesn't feel harsh (unless you hit a pot hole andthen you might be missing a filling).
> 
> The RSL is more of the "race" bike that a Tarmac is and, is also reasonably lightweight. Owners generally love them. Lloyd Chambers of "Digilloyd" fame has been through many bikes and settled on the RSL. From a diversity perspective, I might opt for the RSL. But having said this, my S-Works Tarmac rides & performs better than any steel or aluminum bike I've ever owned. And that Venge sure looks nice....
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with either choice however, since you already have a modern quality race bike in the SL4 Tarmac, if it were me it would be the Venge.


Meh. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

The OP already has 3 $10K+ carbon wunder-race bikes...and the new shiney feel has already worn off on each of them in only a year or two. The OP hasn't really expressed any disappointment in performance of any of his stable of CF race bikes. It comes down to soul it sounds like 

As far as feel goes, you can get a Ti bike from Moots or Seven or most other places made however stiff or relaxed you want.


----------



## Merc

Thank you all for your responses. I found a good deal on eBay and just purchased a used VaMoots RSL. I should receive it on Friday and plan on sending it to Moots to get is reconditioned. Any recommendations on which crankset I should go with.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Personally I'd run the Shimano crank. I'd use the Praxis bottom bracket that's a press fit BB30 but it houses Shimanos 24 cranks. Shimano USA recommends this bottom bracket for use in BB30 frames so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Local399

MMsRepBike said:


> Personally I'd run the Shimano crank. I'd use the Praxis bottom bracket that's a press fit BB30 but it houses Shimanos 24 cranks. Shimano USA recommends this bottom bracket for use in BB30 frames so that's good enough for me.


What about the Chris King PF30 with the Shimano adapters? Can't beat Chris King quality, no?


----------

